# testar/dar positivo para (o) COVID-19



## Dymn

Olá a todos e força pelos dias que vêm,

_Fulano (deu / testou) positivo (para / para o) COVID-19._

Estou a ler as quatro combinações, há alguma que vos soe mal? Posso acrescentar alguma mais?

Muito obrigado


----------



## Carfer

Apenas  a versão sem artigo antes de COVID é menos comum, sem que se possa dizer propriamente que soa mal. Em rigor deveria ser *a* COVID, visto que se trata da doença provocada pelo virus, mas parece que o masculino já se impôs.


----------



## Tony100000

Usar o feminino é irrelevante, na minha opinião. O sarampo também é uma doença e é masculino.
O único erro que vejo por aí é que muitas pessoas pensam que o Covid-19 é o nome do vírus.
Em relação ao artigo, estou no mesmo barco que o Carfer.


----------



## Carfer

Também não acho que seja importante, acho até que é a mais irrelevante das questões a propósito deste vírus, mas o "D" do acrónimo corresponde a '_disease_', cuja tradução mais frequente é '_doença_'. O único sinónimo masculino de doença que me ocorre é '_mal_', raramente usado, pelo que, efectivamente, só a confusão com o vírus pode explicar o masculino. Não é importante, mas não deixa de ser confusão.


----------



## englishmania

Já ouvi jornalistas dizerem "a COVID" ou "o COVID".  Ainda agora a ministra da saúde disse "parar o covid 19". O masculino parece mais generalizado porque começamos por dizer "o coronavírus" e depois passamos para "o covid", mas são coisas distintas.

É tudo muito recente... encontram-se todos os exemplos possíveis:
_Homem de 64 anos deu positivo a Covid-19.
O primeiro exame do presidente brasileiro ao Covid-19 deu positivo. 
A epidemia de Covid-19 ... 
teste de Bolsonaro para a Covid-19 deu positivo 
teste do COVID-19 deu positivo _



> '2. A OMS anunciou em 11/02/2020 que a doença passaria a ser designada pelo acrónimo COVID-19, que representa a expressão inglesa «coronavirus disease». Este acrónimo é formado pelos elementos truncados CO- e -VI-, sílabas extraídas do inglês coronavirus, a que se junta a inicial D do vocábulo também inglês disease («doença»). O algarismo final, separado por um hífen, indica o ano em que o vírus foi identificado.
> 
> há ainda em Portugal, mesmo em documentos disponíveis em linha, certas oscilações no uso, [...] por exemplo, numa das páginas Direção-Geral de Saúde; consultada em 10/03/2020), lê-se a sequência «O novo coronavírus, intitulado COVID-19...», indicativa de alguma confusão entre a doença e o coronavírus. [...]
> 
> 'Acrescente-se que as recomendações da Fundéu BBVA sobre o uso mediático do espanhol à volta desta crise podem ser úteis e facilmente transpostas para o português. Entre elas, destaca-se a da *maior adequação semântica da atribuição do género feminino à forma COVID-19* (trata-se de uma doença): «a COVID-19»; outra recomendação aproveitável é a de legitimarem-se formas analíticas como «*doença do coronavírus*» ou «pneumonia do coronavírus», em alternativa ao termo COVID-19.



in Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa, COVID-19 ou doença do coronavírus - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa [consultado em 15-03-2020]


----------



## Tony100000

Pelo que vejo agora, a Infopédia trata o nome como feminino. 
covid-19 | Definição ou significado de covid-19 no Dicionário Infopédia da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## pfaa09

Covid é o nome do vírus e 19 é o ano em que foi identificado.
Se é vírus, então é masculino.
Quanto à frase com opções que foi apresentada: _Fulano (deu / testou) positivo (para / para o) COVID-19._
Testar positivo não existe em português. Há que reformular a construção e dizer:
O teste a fulano deu positivo para (o) COVID-19.
O artigo antes da designação do vírus é facultativo.

Nota: O que deu positivo foi o teste e não o fulano.


----------



## englishmania

pfaa09 said:


> Covid é o nome do vírus e 19 é o ano em que foi identificado.
> Se é vírus, então é masculino.



Pfaa09, como já dissemos, COVID é a doença. Pode ver isso, por exemplo, na citação que coloquei, no comentário do Carfer, ou mesmo no último do Tony.


----------



## pfaa09

englishmania said:


> Pfaa09, como já dissemos, COVID é a doença. Pode ver isso, por exemplo, na citação que coloquei, no comentário do Carfer, ou mesmo no último do Tony.


A minha fonte é um profissional de saúde que faz parte dos muitos que combate a doença neste momento.


----------



## englishmania

Muito bem, mas aqui estamos a falar do uso mais correto da língua portuguesa.

O nome do vírus é corona. A doença chama-se COVID-19:  COrona+VIrus+Disease+2019


----------



## pfaa09

englishmania said:


> Muito bem, mas aqui estamos a falar do uso mais correto da língua portuguesa.
> 
> O nome do vírus é corona. A doença chama-se COVID-19: COrona+VIrus+Disease+2019


 

Nota: Já agora deixo o link para info do SNS --> Perguntas Frequentes - COVID-19


----------



## Alecm

pfaa09 said:


> Testar positivo não existe em português. Há que reformular a construção e dizer:


Testar positivo é amplamente usado na mídia brasileira.


----------



## jazyk

E na portuguesa também: https://www.google.com/search?clien...0.204.1597.5j8j1......0....1.A78px19Pmcg#ip=1

https://www.google.com/search?clien...30i19j0i22i30i19j33i22i29i30.3hgkhhSH6fM#ip=1

https://www.google.com/search?clien....0.187.1833.12j7......0....1.9zwBHD3Lc34#ip=1


----------



## Carfer

É o que eu ia dizer e, para ser franco, parece-me um bocado excessivo censurar esse uso. Se '_testar_' é submeter a uma prova, que há de estranho em aceitar uma extensão do significado próprio para abranger igualmente o resultado dela?


----------



## jazyk

Não faz parte do meu idioleto e não me lembro de as pessoas ao meu redor se expressarem assim. Acho até que é anglicismo semântico.


----------



## Carfer

Tem toda a razão, é anglicismo, não só '_testar positivo/negativo_', como, inclusivamente, os próprios termos '_teste'_ e _'testar'.  _


----------



## pfaa09

Não vou ensinar nada a ninguém, mas testar é o verbo e significa o acto.
Positivo / Negativo, é o resultado, razão pela qual eu acho uma construção estranha e penso que nunca a ouvi.
Fiquei a saber por vocês que ela existe.
Acusar positivo / Negativo, já faz mais sentido.


----------



## Nonstar

pfaa09 said:


> Não vou ensinar nada a ninguém, mas testar é o verbo e significa o acto.
> Positivo / Negativo, é o resultado, razão pela qual eu acho uma construção estranha e penso que nunca a ouvi.
> Fiquei a saber por vocês que ela existe.
> Acusar positivo / Negativo, já faz mais sentido.


Soa melhor, mesmo!


----------



## englishmania

Concordo que esta expressão não é a mais recomendável e parece que só surgiu agora com a COVID. Já agora, tenho ouvido em todo o lado dizerem "a COVID"; já se generalizou.    Parece-me que esta expressão foi roubada do inglês (... tested positive for...).


----------



## Carfer

Tenho ideia de que a expressão já há muito vem sendo usada no âmbito do desporto e especialmente do doping desportivo. Continuo a pensar que repelir a expressão por provir do inglês quando usamos a torto e a direito '_testar_' e _'teste_', que têm a mesmissima origem, e com a agravante de que há termos vernáculos com idêntico significado, é um pouco excessivo. É nossa obrigação defender a língua, mas duvido que valha a pena perdermo-nos em combates laterais de que temos poucas possibilidades de sair vencedores, sobretudo quando os estrangeirismos já se impuseram ou têm condições naturais para se impôr (a actual pandemia vai-nos trazer, seguramente, muitas novidades linguísticas).


----------

